# Unintentional funny moments in horror



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,

This one is kinda like my scary non-horror movie thread, but this time I wanna know about movies that are supposed to be scary and made you laugh instead. I always found the opening sequence of the first "Scream" funny- When Jamie Lee Curtis is talking to the killer on the phone she tells him she dosen't like scary movies because they are all the same thing- a psycho stalking some big breasted girl who can't act who runs up the stairs when she should be going out the door. But when the killer breaks into her house, where dose she go? Up the stairs. I also think the head spinning scene in the Exorcist is kinda borderline between creepy and hilarious, and usually end up laughing at slasher and zombie flicks. My bro calls me a sick individual. Is he right?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Papa Bones said:


> Hi all,
> When Jamie Lee Curtis is talking to the killer on the phone she tells him she dosen't like scary movies


OOOps you mean Drew Barrymore....

My brother thought the entire Exorcist movie was funny...so no.. it isn't just you!

The Prequel to the Exorcist movie...."juicy ass" line made me laugh out loud and completely ruined what was already a pretty bad movie.

In "An American Haunting", the poltergeist bitch-slapped the girl over and over with the "psht psht" sound affect that made me laugh so hard I couldn't take the rest of the movie seriously.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Your not anymore twisted or sick than I am. Not sure if that helps any 

Can't remember which of ______ of the Living Dead movie it was but I remember a midget zombie come running around a car and falling down. He wasn't a main actor just something going on in the background. We rewinded and watched that over and over laughing hysterically.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> OOOps you mean Drew Barrymore....
> 
> My brother thought the entire Exorcist movie was funny...so no.. it isn't just you!
> 
> ...


Indeed I meant Drew Barrymore. Good call, and good job sitting through "An American Haunting" I own that and have never seen it all the way through, it puts me to sleep.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was with friends and had no choice but to finish it. UGH! It sure was difficult.

In "Swim Fan" there is an outside shot where the background is blurred. You can see a man in the background that looks like he is dancing or something. I think he was blowing leaves of the sidewalk but we were all laughing because it just looked stoopid!


Joker, now I am going to be looking for a drunken zombie midget in the Living Dead movies. Thanks! Sounds hilarious.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

joker said:


> Your not anymore twisted or sick than I am. Not sure if that helps any
> 
> Can't remember which of ______ of the Living Dead movie it was but I remember a midget zombie come running around a car and falling down. He wasn't a main actor just something going on in the background. We rewinded and watched that over and over laughing hysterically.


 A couple years ago me and my brother and one of our cousins were watching one of the old ______ of the dead movies. There was a scene where a guy shoots a zombie with a shotgun, blowing its head completely off. The thing was, special effects being what they were when the movie was made, there was a fairly long pause between the shot and the zombie's head exploding, so it looked like the guy missed and the zombie's head just exploded spontaneously. Me and my cousin were rolling on the floor laughing,
my brother gave us a disgusted look and walked out of the room shaking his head.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I was with friends and had no choice but to finish it. UGH! It sure was difficult.
> 
> In "Swim Fan" there is an outside shot where the background is blurred. You can see a man in the background that looks like he is dancing or something. I think he was blowing leaves of the sidewalk but we were all laughing because it just looked stoopid!
> 
> Joker, now I am going to be looking for a drunken zombie midget in the Living Dead movies. Thanks! Sounds hilarious.


I know it's one I don't have but for the life of me can't remember the title. Can't remember which one's I own either. Must be getting old. I'll get a list of the one's I have to narrow down the search. I can still see that little guy running around the end of the car and falling straight down sideways (if that makes sense) on his side. Like his feet were ripped out from under him.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I love stuff like that. 
You know he just fell but they just left it because they didn't notice it or it wasn't worth messing with it. Slapstick Zombies...can't get much funnier than that.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it was Return of the Living Dead Part 2. The pic below was from that movie as well and I seem to remember it being a pretty funny scene.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL! I love stuff like that.
> You know he just fell but they just left it because they didn't notice it or it wasn't worth messing with it. Slapstick Zombies...can't get much funnier than that.


And thats why I usually end up laughing at zombie flicks. Really, how do you not laugh at a crowd of zombies stumbling and staggering around. I always liked the part in "Shaun of the Dead" where Shaun and his friend think the first zombie they see is just a drunk lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I remember that scene. It made me laugh too!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Papa Bones said:
> 
> 
> > When Jamie Lee Curtis is talking to the killer on the phone she tells him she dosen't like scary movies
> ...


OOOps - you both mean: Neve Campbell.

If you'll crank the Way-Back Machine, I think you'll find Drew's character, Casey Becker, was a big fan of horror films, says: "I've seen that movie 20...times!" about Friday the 13th, agrees with the caller when he says A Nightmare on Elm Street was "scary," and says her favorite horror film is Halloween. Also, she's rented Children of the Corn Part II: The Final Sacrifice on VHS and carries it into the living room while talking on the phone (I'd know that video box anywhere).

Neve Campbell's character, Sidney Prescott, was the one who didn't like horror movies. They say when a person goes through a traumatic and difficult period in their life, they often really don't want to see horror films or grow apart from or a distaste for the genre.

As for me...

Last year I saw Argento's comedy - Mother of Tears. Recently, Larry Cohen said about extreme horror and the audiences who go to see it: "they're laughing!" And, well, after all these years, Argento finally flipped his wig and starting directing comedy. Jenifer, Pelts, and Mother of Tears are laced from the bottom to the top with knee-slappingly hilarious moments, most of them I imagine were not meant to be funny. I watched Jenifer about a year ago with my Mother and she was in hysterics. Argento's new combination of bad special FX work (which makes him look like he's trying to be Fulci), lame use of graphic nudity and sexual content, and over-the-top scenes of very poorly choreographed ultra-violence is not scary or even grotesque anymore. It's purely comical. It's farce.

So I've got a few Argento candidates:

* *Pelts*: Shanna's hand getting caught in the elevator.

* *Mother of Tears*: The street gang of witches at the airport and their terrifying wave of "_DAMN IT!_"s and "_WOO!_"s. I howled at the part where the guy goes up to them and says- "Excuse me...," and the girl growls at him.

* *Jenifer*: the "kiss-bite," and her looking in the mirror to see it.

* *Mother of Tears*: the baby-toss.

* *Jenifer*: the whole scene with him finding the body in the fridge, burying it, and fleeing the house with her clapping, jumping up and down, and making other little excited animal-noises.

There's a lot of stuff, also, in The Boogey Man that was very funny, unintentionally. I can't remember most of it, as anyone who's seen it knows it's a very hazy experience watching it. Though I'm hoping instead of revulsion, everyone else remains open-minded about the movie's weirdness.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't know how I forgot The Amityville Horror. The evil spirits in the house manage to convince James Brolin that he should chase his family around trying to kill them, at which he fails, mostly because even though he's posessed, he's still a dad, and all dads everywhere forget what they came into a room to get. Brolin spends a lot of time working himself into a demonic, murderous rage and then just wandering off looking confused.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Recently I saw The Haunting in Conneticut which was fairly surprising that it was good. Creepy at parts too! However at one point it shows each family member crying and grieving over their family problems and I don't know why this was put in but the dad is playing his guitar and he starts swinging it around in anger. I cracked up so hard at that. Good thing it didn't ruin the rest of the movie.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Return of the Living Dead Part 1 had a midget zombie. About 2/3 the way into the movie, the undertaker goes out to the ambulance. All the doors to the ambulance are open, and when he goes to shut the driver's side door, that's when the midget scene starts. The midget chases him back into the Mortuary, but not before falling down.

Shaun of the Dead is a classic. Every scene in that movie is a laugher.

One of my favorite funny moments in horror was in Evil Dead II when Ash is fighting with his possessed hand. At one point he says "tool shed". I dunno, it was just funny to me and my friends.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

joker said:


> I think it was Return of the Living Dead Part 2. The pic below was from that movie as well and I seem to remember it being a pretty funny scene.


"Get that damn screwdriver outta my head now!"


----------

